

Ask HN: Startups who work from home, how do you handle mailing addresses? - sdotsen

So I signed up for mailchimp and I noticed they need a physical mailing address, which gets appended to the email of your newsletter. I live in an apartment and I would hate to put my real address on any site let alone a newsletter.<p>I'm thinking of getting a PO Box but in the event I move, I'll have to change those. Does anyone have experience with virtual mailing services?
======
robinwarren
I was listening to <http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/> recently and they
were talking about <http://www.earthclassmail.com/> which sounds like a pretty
cool service. I've no experience myself yet but considering putting my own
home address down for my business in future.

~~~
sdotsen
Thanks, I did come across earthclassmail.com during my research, I was looking
for something a little cheaper. :-)

I found these guys ... <http://www.virtualpostmail.com>

------
wtd
If you plan to use the address for anything financial (bank accounts, credit
cards, etc), using a PO Box or virtual office is an item in the potential
fraud metric the financial institution calculates on new customers. You may
still get the account, but from my experience the additional validation is a
major headache.

------
dirkdeman
You could get a virtual office (like Regus i.e.). If you hustle a bit it will
cost you next to nothing (don't EVER pay retail with these guys!), you'll
always have a space to get some work done while travelling and they can even
answer your phone.

------
veiledprawn
If you're not expecting any real mail why not get a PO box that forwards to an
actual box in a store? You can check it from time to time if something might
come through. If you do move, just ask them to change the store it gets
forwarded to.

------
shahed
There are some services I know that offer a virtual mailing address. Not
knowing where you live I would highly suggest taking this into consideration
as we have one and works perfectly well with our system.

~~~
sdotsen
who do you use?

------
ianpurton
You can make your address sound more business like. i.e. if you live at

35 Southwark Street

London

E14 9PX

Change it to.

MyCompany.com

Unit 35 Southwark Street

London

E14 9PX

